# Which one?



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, so I'm getting ready for Christmas cards, because my friend gave me a brilliant idea, and I'm planning on using one of these four, unless it snows before November 15th, then I'm going to redo the picture with SNOW! YAY! But yeah, if I end up using one of these, I'd like to know your opinions on which one I should use:

One: 










Two: 










Three:










Four:












Personally, I'm liking one and three. XP


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the first pic.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the intensity of the white one in the 2nd pic. Wow. 

I love the silly look of the brown and white one in the 4th pic. 

Wish you could take the silly look of the 4th and put it next to the intensity in the 2nd. 

Maybe the 3rd one.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Number one!! :biggrin:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I like 3, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy smokes! Those are ALL gorgeous pictures but I especially love number one!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Number 3 for sure! That one is definitely the best!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I'm leaning more towards three, because one is such a great shot with them both looking in the same direction, but not towards the camera, but with three, it shows Amaya's bi-eyes, which are very special to me, because it's the reason I got her and didn't have to wait another couple of months for another pup. XD And anyways, everyone is always intrigued by her bi-eyes.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I voted for the 1st one. But they are all great. Your babies are beautiful!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Is there a way where you could have both pics. on one card? Make each one a bit smaller so they would both fit....? I do like 3 as well....your right, the eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Is there a way where you could have both pics. on one card? Make each one a bit smaller so they would both fit....? I do like 3 as well....your right, the eyes are gorgeous.


Well, I was thinking about it doing one on each side, front and back...but I wanted to do the kitties on the back. haha.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

#1 as it shows an awesome side shot or profile,lovely dogs by the way.


----------

